# huge Viper reference pic



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

for your library if you don't already have it.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y5/albumuser/bsg75/Viper_MarkII.jpg

caution: 5660 × 3148


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> for your library if you don't already have it.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y5/albumuser/bsg75/Viper_MarkII.jpg
> 
> caution: 5660 × 3148


Very nice picture, thank you.....:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Awesome shot. Thanks!


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Why is it that I can't save that pic in my "Pitcures Library"? All I get is one big line down the middle like it has been compressed. Dang, I want to save that pic!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Great reference shot, especially as a weathering guide.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Darkstar said:


> Why is it that I can't save that pic in my "Pitcures Library"? All I get is one big line down the middle like it has been compressed. Dang, I want to save that pic!


Try copy and paste to MS Paint (assuming your using Microgreed) and save from there. Works for me on the stubborn ones.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Image- great detailing reference.
It saved fine on my system- Vista Home Premium using IE7

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

After Darkstar's comment I went to double-check the copy I made. It's fine, but actually looking at the picture I noticed the pilot: Lt Doug Drexler, "Oscar Man". LOL


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That Doug Drexler is incorrigible...


----------

